# Finishing a perfume cabinet



## Rob147 (21 Nov 2020)

I am building a perfume cabinet from parts of old pieces of old furniture passed down by my great aunt, so all of it over 100 years old. I would need help with identifying the wood(s) and the finish. I would like a reddish antique finish so know I will have to dye it first. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Robert.


----------



## Doug B (21 Nov 2020)

Your first photo looks like Oak to me the third I’m not sure could be teak it looks lighter than the last photo which could be Sapele might even be Mahogany at that age of furniture.
If you want an oil finish then Treatex do a Mahogany tinted oil which would give a reddish finish.









Hardwax Oil Colour Tone 11030 - Mahogany


Wood doesn’t always match the other colours in our home. Don’t fret, change the colour of interior timbers with our range of colour tones. Brush or roller on one coat to unfinished timber. Remove any excess product immediately with a lint free cloth. Allow to dry then seal with two coats of...




www.periodpropertystore.co.uk


----------



## Droogs (21 Nov 2020)

colron have a great range of different mahoganies from around the world that go from an orangey red to red to dark brown and can be mixed to good effect. They are dyes as opposed to stains


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Nov 2020)

If you’re using several different woods, one stain will give several different finishes, which might not be the look you are after
Aidan


----------

